# Odin died



## Josie/Zeus

It was so sudden, we were happily training on Thurs. (PSA), he was perfectly fine. He passed away on Saturday afternoon. He was only 6 months old.

He died from IMHA, his red blood count was at 16% Friday night, he had a blood transfusion from 4 am to 11:30 am, 2 hours later his pvc was less than 12%. 

Please check your dogs gums everyday, it will save your dogs life. IMHA is not genetic, not something we could have prevented. The Veterinary medicine does not know how/why/when therefore they cannot fix it. 

I didn't go to work yesterday, I was on the road all day, I just drove and drove. I had to get out of my house, it was too depressing. How do you explain to your 2 year old that his puppy isn't coming back? My son kept on looking for him, he squeeks Odin's wubba and goes around the yard, it breaks my heart. He got in the pool, started splashing water, stops and looks around, waiting for his puppy to jump in. 

I can't understand why this happened. Our Vet who has known us for a long time couldn't understand it either, I was on the phone with him for over an hour. I asked him if it's the raw diet, he said no. He had a case where a 12 year old healthy dog who has never been fed anything raw died from the same disease last week as well. They just don't know anything about this disease.

I am at work today and don't want to get all emotional again, so forgive me if I sound cold. I am emotionally drained.

My breeder has been an absolute angel to us. Her response to our loss shows her character, her love for the breed. I knew we picked her for a reason.

My 2 beautiful shepherds are in heaven now.


----------



## Bee

Oh how unfair 
And a double whammy for you to have to find a way to explain to your son.
Best wishes for a heartbreaking time.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was just a baby. I can't imagine how you must feel. Hugs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very very sorry I honestly can't fathom what you all must be going thru, the shock of it

My sympathies to you all..


----------



## kiya

I am so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Lilie

I'm so very sorry to hear this! Big, big hugs to you!


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy!!! :teary:

:rip: Run free at the Bridge Baby Odin!!!


----------



## Roxygsd

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry! I cant believe this, he was so young! 

I remember when you got him and how excited you were. This is heart breaking!


----------



## katieliz

i am so sorry for your sudden loss of odin. bless your heart baby boy, rest in peace.


----------



## poohbearsdad

So sorry for your loss. He was so young.

Rest peacefully Odin.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Oh my gosh Josie I am so shocked and so sorry to hear this! He was just a baby, you just got him a few months ago. I'm not familiar with this disease but will do soem research, thanks for alerting us to it.

Let me know if there is anything I can do. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Lynn_P

I'm so sorry to read this.. my heart goes out to you. RIP in Odin.. way too young.


----------



## marshies

I am sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine bringing a puppy home for a few months, and losing them so suddenly.

Hope you and your son feel better soon!


----------



## carmspack

so sorry --

I am not familiar with I M H A , what is it?

Carmen


----------



## Josie/Zeus

From http://www.veterinaryassociates.net/imha.htm
Immune-mediated Hemolytic Anemia: Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia, IMHA, AIHA 

Affected Animals: Dogs of all ages may be affected with immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. Young to middle-aged female dogs are thought to be affected more commonly with immune-mediated disease than their male counterparts. Older dogs often have underlying or concurrent problems when IMHA develops. In some dogs, IMHA can precede the identification of cancer or other serious systemic diseases. Breeds including cocker spaniels, poodles, Old English sheepdogs, Lhasa apsos, and Shih-tzus may have a higher incidence of IMHA than other breeds. Young dogs, especially beagles, Basenjis, and English springer spaniels, may have specific red blood cell enzyme abnormalities that result in hemolytic anemia at an early age; however, this anemia is not mediated by the immune system. 

Information and Overview: Immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, or IMHA, is a relatively common syndrome in dogs. The immune system normally helps to protect the body from outside invaders. However, it can become active against normal cells or parts of the body, or against normal cells that have been altered by exposure to infectious agents, medications, or other disease processes in the body. Although a variety of factors may be associated with the development of IMHA, in most situations it occurs without an identifiable trigger or underlying cause. This is referred to as idiopathic immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. Affected dogs show the symptoms common to anemia due to any cause - lethargy, weakness, increased respiratory rate, and pallor, or pale mucous membranes. In situations where the anemia develops rapidly, signs can be severe, with some animals actually presenting to the veterinarian in shock. In other cases, especially when the targeted red blood cells are in the bone marrow rather than in circulation in the blood vessels, the onset can be very slow and gradual.

There is no single test that is absolutely diagnostic for immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. It is usually diagnosed based on suspicion and the absence of any other specific causes for anemia. Bloodwork, x-rays, ultrasound, bone marrow examinations, and other diagnostic tests are part of the evaluation of an anemic dog. These studies are helpful in ruling out underlying or associated conditions, identifying additional abnormalities that require treatment, and in monitoring complications of the disease and its treatment. Treatment of immune-mediated hemolytic anemia is aimed at restoring red blood cell numbers and trying to stop the ongoing destruction of additional red blood cells. Underlying causes or predisposing factors, when present, need to be addressed. If medications were being used prior to the diagnosis, they are usually stopped, in case they may have triggered hemolysis in the affected dog. Transfusions may be needed in severely ill dogs, but are generally useful only as a temporary measure unless the underlying cause of the red cell destruction is arrested. A large number of drugs have been used to suppress the immune response in dogs with IMHA. The cornerstone of treatment is prednisone. Only an attempt at treatment will provide an answer about the outcome for an individual patient with IMHA. There is an extremely wide range of severity of the condition, as well as an unpredictable response to treatment. Some animals are saved with relatively non-aggressive treatment and monitoring, while others succumb despite almost heroic efforts, either to the disease itself, complications like pulmonary blood clot formation, or side effects from the medications used to treat the disease.


----------



## Mary Jane

What a tragic loss of a baby dog! I feel so sorry for your little boy looking for his puppy.

Rest in peace, good Odin.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

How heartbreaking....I am so very sorry you lost him and at such a young age. I couldn't believe it when I got on here and saw this thread-so shocking. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## GSDGunner

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. As I type this I have a huge lump in my throat and tears in my eyes.
I can't even imagine what you are going through right now.

RIP Odin! :halogsd:
You now have a new angel looking over you and your family.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

I am so very, very sorry. Hugs and prayers of strength.


----------



## bruiser

I'm so very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how painful it must be :halogsd: Odin is watching over you now...


----------



## Mrs.K

I am so so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## High5

Sorry for your loss, its heartbreaking. I could'nt possibly imagine what you are going through.


----------



## selzer

I am so sorry. 

I had not heard of this disease before. 

My heart goes out to you and your family, so young. RIP Odin.


----------



## Silvermoon

How heartbreaking! I am so sorry for your loss. Run free baby Odin.


----------



## CarrieJ

I'm so sorry, how very devastating for you.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Oh, Josie! I'am so so so so sorry for your loss. I know your heart must be broken (my heart breaks for you and your family)  I have never heard of this IMHA before..... I'am just in shock. If you need any thing you know I'm a hop, jump and skip away.


----------



## VomBlack

Oh my.. I am so sorry to hear about your loss, Odin was a very handsome dog and it's absolutely heartbreaking to lose one so young. RIP Odin


----------



## Hillary_Plog

Oh my...I am so, so sorry about the loss of Odin. You are in my thoughts.

:hugs:


----------



## Ali B.

I'm so sorry. This is so very heartbreaking. Rest in peace baby boy.


----------



## zyppi

I'm so sorry!

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## shilohsmom

Your at work and trying not to get emontional...I'm at work too and just reading your post brings tears to my eyes. I am so very, very sorry. I wish I could say (write) something to lessen your pain but am afraid I fall way too short on that.

Hugs to you and your little baby,


----------



## stacey_eight

My heart aches for you and your family. I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy. RIP Odin.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunstreaked

Words are never enough, but it's all we have sometimes.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your pup.


----------



## Isabella

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy losing a pet, but when they go so suddenly & so young it must be devastating.


----------



## Jason L

I'm so so sorry for your loss. He was such a wonderful pup. Rest in peace, Odin.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh my goodness... I am so very, very sorry... What a terrible tragedy. Rest in peace dear Odin.


----------



## Kris10

Oh no! My heart is breaking for you and your family. So sorry for the loss of your wonderful boy--


----------



## Stosh

What a devastating loss for you and your family. I'm so very sorry. I've never heard of this happening either, but I will keep checking Stosh's gums and with the vet. Thank you for sharing this valuable information during such a difficult time.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I lost Kai at a year old and it was a total shock. My heart goes out to you and to your family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine losing a dog so young and so quickly.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im very sorry about your losing Odin . My thoughts are w/ you and your family. To lose any pet is hard but a young dog is even harder.


----------



## KSdogowner

Oh my goodness, I am so very sorry to hear of Odin's passing. How awful.


----------



## sagelfn

I am so sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you and your family.

Rest in peace sweet Odin


----------



## clearcreekranch

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## bellamia

what?!!! so sorry for your loss! lots of hugs to you and may he run free and happy up above.


----------



## rjvamp

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Odin. Pease to your family for the days ahead.

I've never heard of IMHA before...thank you for sharing the information. How terrifying.


----------



## kennajo

I'm so very sorry


----------



## vomlittlehaus

So sorry for your loss. He was just a baby and tragic to loose them so young. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for the loss of your baby Odin. I too lost a dog to IMHA a little over a year ago, she was my best bud. I noticed that Jackie was not as energetic as usual, and was not eating as usual so we took her to the vet and the vet diagnosed her with IMHA. She was 4 years old, she was treated at the vet on a Friday, kept in a crate with no activity except to potty over the weekend back to the vet on Monday where her count was worse so we decided to put her down. The vet just gave her a 20% chance with surgery and transfusions, and then she would have to be kept quiet for the rest of her life. Her whole body had turned yellow by Monday and we could not stand to see her suffer anymore, just to keep her with us. I still sleep with her blanket under my head every night, I will never stop hurting for her.

I will keep you in my prayers, that you will be able to let your baby know that his puppy is gone but that he loved him very much. Your heart will always feel the loss of little Odin, but you find a way to deal with it the best that you can. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## idahospud49

Oh my gosh I am so sorry! It is so difficult losing our babies. Stay strong.


----------



## Upham

You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## lisgje

I am soooo very sorry. Lisa and Chance.


----------



## FG167

That is heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## Good_Karma

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

How sad, I'm so sorry to hear this. He was way too young. 

IMHA was just one of the symptoms Dena had, and it wasn't until the lab reports after she was gone that we found out the underlying disease was lymphoma, because while she had a whole host of other things going on, there were no symptoms of that. Her red blood cells were being destroyed, her platelets were being destroyed, she had an elevated temperature, wouldn't eat, was lethargic, and had slightly elevated liver values. 

She was one of those who succumbed after near heroic efforts to save her. She was at the vets nearly every day for three weeks, was tested for everything even remotely possible, she was getting injected and oral antibiotics and injected and oral steroids, and IV and sub q fluids. The last ditch effort was a blood transfusion, but she developed disseminated intravascular coagulation, and was basically bleeding out. Dena was 4, like Karen's dog Jackie, above.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news. He was so young. It's so unfair. 

Rest in peace, Odin. Despite the fact that it ended far too soon, it sounds like your life was full of love and happiness. :angel:


----------



## cta

i'm very sorry for your loss. these kinds of posts make me so sad...i was in shock when i read this. thank you for taking the time to share your experience, as i'm sure it wasn't easy. i hope time helps heal the pain you and your family are feeling right now. RIP baby Odin.


----------



## robinhuerta

I am so very sorry for your loss...
My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## CaliBoy

What devastating news on so many levels. You lost your baby far too young, and after having just recently lost your other beloved pet. I also had never heard of this disease, and feel heartsick that it has taken your beloved Odin. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family, especially your son who cannot fathom why his beloved friend is not jumping in the water with him. Heartfelt sympathies on the passing of your sweet Odin.


----------



## Jelpy

I grieve with you on the loss of your handsome boy. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I am so so so sorry for the loss of your puppy. I offer my deepest condolences and sympathies to you and your family especially your son. It is so sad to hear of a puppy passing away at such a young age. I am very happy to hear that Julie has been nothing but great, she seems like such a wonderful and caring person.

Please take care. Once again I offer my deepest condolences and sympathies.


----------



## cassadee7

I just cannot believe it! It is so unfair, after losing Zeus and finding such a perfect boy... my heart just breaks for you, truly. I am just in tears for your loss. He was a beautiful boy and I am so sorry. I pray for you to have peace and heal, again.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

*OMG...I'm SO sorry. This is what Nikka died from...*

I just read your post and it broke my heart...

I told you I lost my female in April and then my male a few weeks ago. What I never have talked about on here is what Nikka died from. It was IMHA. Such a long story - but in a nutshell, her PVC got down to 10 at it's lowest point. Amazingly, my vet brought her back to life over a week's time by putting her on 160mg of Prednisone daily. Highest dose he's ever given a dog was 1/2 of that. She was considered a miracle dog & we brought her home a week later.

He told us IMHA is very rare and is either primary or secondary (caused by some other problem such as cancer, vaccinations, lyme disease or even getting into some kind of poison). He said if it's primary - they don't know what causes it. He told us that if it was secondary - such as caused by cancer - she wouldn't respond to the Pred as we were treating the symptom - not the cause. Since she responded - he assumed it was primary. She came back home & it was a roller coaster ride of ups and downs for over 3 weeks - but we thought she made it through. One day she started throwing up blood and I took her in. He kept her overnight - thought that maybe she had an ulcer from the dangerously high dose of pred. She died overnight. He did an autopsy & it turned out she DID have cancer. He was blown away as he said there is no medical explanation whatsoever for why she responded to the meds. He believes it was our vigilance in visiting her and her will to live and come back home with us that gave us that extra 3 weeks with her.

My heart truly breaks for you. I did a lot of research and although you may have no interest in reading anything at this point - if you ever do, here is the best website I found on the subject: Meisha's Hope 

Here's my post on a Facebook group I found for IMHA at that time. Lots of good info on this post of mine given by people who know a lot about this thing: IMHA In Dogs

Again, my deepest condolences. This is a rare, hardcore, virtually unknown disease and people need to be made aware of it. One morning Nikka was fine - the next she was so weak she couldn't walk. If your dog ever shows signs of wobbly walking and weakness - immediately check their gums. If their gums are white - RUSH them into your vet. I never knew to check her gums and who knows if I had of checked them sooner if our story would've turned out differently.

Sending lots & lots of hugs your way....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

PiedPiperInKC said:


> IShe came back home & it was a roller coaster ride of ups and downs for over 3 weeks - but we thought she made it through. One day she started throwing up blood and I took her in. He kept her overnight - thought that maybe she had an ulcer from the dangerously high dose of pred. She died overnight. He did an autopsy & it turned out she DID have cancer.


Wow, that is so similar to what we went through with Dena.


----------



## LisaT

I am so very sorry to hear of your devastating loss :hugs:

In a pup so young, I would be suspicious of a vaccine reaction (was there a recent rabies vax?). A number of tick diseases will also do this (RMSF, ehrlichia, and others). Whatever the cause, this is so not fair.

:rip: Odin


----------



## yuricamp

Couldn't believe it when I saw this headline. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope he didn't suffer any.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :teary: :hugs:

Run free sweet Odin.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. Rest in peace, Odin.


----------



## DharmasMom

Oh gosh. How truly heartbreaking. It is always sad to lose one but to lose a puppy is devastating. I can't imagine the pain. I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your little one are in my thoughts.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Lisa, the last vaccine was only rabies when he was 18 weeks old. Odin never had a tick/flea in his life. I was extremely careful with everything from the moment we got him. The only thing that was given to him was frontline and heartguard plus- I usually give those to him on the first Saturday of the month. 
They did a snap test for worms/lyme and several others, I can't remember all of them, they all came out negative. 
I have read every single response and I am grateful for your support and sympathies. Odin was treated very much like a child, he was royally spoiled rotten, loved by everyone.


----------



## Courtney

*tears* my heart breaks for you and your family. I loved the pictures you posted of this little handsome guy-he always made me smile esp. the ones with him and your son. I'm so sorry...


----------



## Stosh

I still can't believe this happened.


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Josie,

I sent you a PM. I am so sorry to read this..just shocked.

My heart goes out to you.....[hugs]


----------



## marielrowland

Josie I too am so very sorry for your loss. It's amazing how quickly they steal our hearts. My Gertie is 9months old today & I can't imagine being more attached. My heart goes out to you & your family. Take care & thanks for telling us about the disease.


----------



## onyx'girl

Josie, I am so sorry to read this. Thoughts are with you while you cope with this sudden loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

someone posted they thought it was 'rare'. I'm thinking it's not that 'rare' A friend of mine has lost three gsd's from this, it came on really suddenly, it was Dodge's mother/ and two half sisters (same mother)..However, they were not young dogs as Odin was. 

I think this can be one of the worst conditions out there, because there seems to be really no warning, it's fast and unfortunately deadly..Much more heartbreaking when it happens to one so young

Again, so sorry Josie, life isn't fair


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

JakodaCD OA said:


> someone posted they thought it was 'rare'. I'm thinking it's not that 'rare' A friend of mine has lost three gsd's from this, it came on really suddenly, it was Dodge's mother/ and two half sisters (same mother)..However, they were not young dogs as Odin was.
> 
> I think this can be one of the worst conditions out there, because there seems to be really no warning, it's fast and unfortunately deadly..Much more heartbreaking when it happens to one so young
> 
> Again, so sorry Josie, life isn't fair


That was me. This is what Nikka died from back in April. My vet has a very busy practice and he said he's only had a handful of these cases in the past few years. The absolute BEST source of information on IMHA is Meisha's Hope


----------



## JanaeUlva

Terribly tragic. There are no good words to say but that I truly feel for you. Wishing you peace.


----------



## n2gsds

:halogsd:RIP little Odin! What a devastating thing to happen! I am so sorry. They capture our hearts so quickly.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Meisha's Hope is wonderful and such an informative page. Gives you a place to talk about AIHA and IAHA with others going through it.
Both of these diseases can happen for no reason whatso ever, it just happens. The dogs immune system starts killing off the red blood cells. The dog is fine one day and dying the next. They think vaccs might be a cause, ticks can be a cause, and other things cause the immune system to start attacking itself.( My bosses wife was diagnosed with AIHA a year ago, had to have three transfusions and spleen removal. The doctors felt she got it because of taking ibprofine) Some pull through, some don't. The fatality rate is over 75% . That is huge. Some vets do mention that they have not seen it much, but some vets are not even sure what it is , and especially how to treat it.
My 5 month oldGSD puppy three years ago was diagnoses on Christmas Eve. She was a lucky one and survived, but was on major doses of Pred , doxyicillian and other drugs for 6 months. We are treating a 4 year old Cocker Spaniel at the clinic now, she was fine one day, lethargic the next and diagnoses with AIHA. She is off most meds and seems to be doing well.
One thing about both of these autoimmune diseases, it seems once a dog has had this, it is a real common occurance for it to have another episode down the road. Some dogs have to stay on meds their whole life, if they try to wean off, their blood counts drop to a dangerous level again.
You can't blame yourself or do "what if's". It happens so fast and some dogs are just not able to fight it,. like your Odin.. You are not at fault, nothing you did caused it, it just happens like some people get cancer and some don't.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## middleofnowhere

What a shock! I am so sorry, he was with you for such a short time.


----------



## rjThor

I'm so sorry for your loss, their are no words that can express to you your loss or your pain, but I'm wishing you, and your family my condolences....


----------



## tsteves

This is too sad! I am so sorry for the loss. R.I.P Odin


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Oh my, I am so sad reading this & having a pup myself, so sad.   I have never heard of this. Does sure make me want to watch for nice pink gums daily. I never check them + with a dog with black gums, I have no clue on really knowing.  I have never asked either. Sending you & your family many hugs & prayers.... So sorry.....


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

I was looking through some pet loss poems tonight as I've been thinking a lot about my sweet angel babies Titan and Nikka who I'm missing so. I came across this poem for losing a puppy and thought you might like it. 

ROSEBUD

When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above,
We humans always question the wisdom of His love.
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child',
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild.
Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold,
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old.
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few;
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view.
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try,
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye".
And so when little pups depart;
We, who are left behind, must realize how much God loves puppies....
For angels are hard to find.​


----------



## APCURLS

So sorry for your loss! What a shock! Sending good thoughts, warm hugs and deepest condolences.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I am very sorry!!


----------



## PaddyD

Very sorry to learn of your puppy's passing. It happened far far too soon.


----------



## wyominggrandma

if your dog has black gums, you can also look at the whites of the eyes. you should be able to see lots of red/pink lines in the whites, if the dog becomes anemic, these lines get really pale.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

wyominggrandma said:


> if your dog has black gums, you can also look at the whites of the eyes. you should be able to see lots of red/pink lines in the whites, if the dog becomes anemic, these lines get really pale.


Hmmm, ok, thanks much for sharing.


----------



## Management

condolences from our camp


----------

